# OK, Let's see'um.....specs for your bow



## alligood729

Post them up right here for everyone to see and share!!! It seems only right that we all should know what each other's bow will do. After all, it's only right to brag on what you shoot so.......Here we go!!!!

2011 PSE Evo
27.5" draw length
58lbs  draw weight
360gr (total weight) arrow
290 fps. 
I think that, after I turn 50 next month, and will be all grown up and stuff, that I'll turn it all the way up to 60lbs.....I should be able to handle that. may even bump that magic 300fps mark......lolololol


----------



## secondseason

2011 PSE Bow Madness XL
28" Draw Length
52 #'s Draw Weight
QAD Ultra Rest
Vibra Check 
347 gr arrow (total weight) PSE Radial X Weave 
Haven't chrono'd it yet, maybe this weekend.


----------



## alligood729

secondseason said:


> 2011 PSE Bow Madness XL
> 28" Draw Length
> 52 #'s Draw Weight
> QAD Ultra Rest
> Vibra Check
> 347 gr arrow (total weight) PSE Radial X Weave
> Haven't chrono'd it yet, maybe this weekend.



I'll bet it's fast enough tho.....


----------



## pasinthrough

I shot a 100 grain field tip out of my Obsession this afternoon.  Got 647 out of it.  Is that fast enough??



It was tough to get it tuned, but man, it's fast!


----------



## alligood729

pasinthrough said:


> I shot a 100 grain field tip out of my Obsession this afternoon.  Got 647 out of it.  Is that fast enough??


----------



## lungbuster123

2010 Elite Judge (ninja)
29" draw
65lbs
Harvest Time HT-2's (370 grains)
HHA OL-5500
QAD HD
Stokerized 10"
Slick Trick's or Grim Reaper's up front


She's on her way so I havent gotten to chrono it yet, but ill update with speed's when I know.


----------



## jeffersonbigbuck

2009 Hoyt AM 32
70lbs @29"
Beman MFX 410gr
Trophy ridge V5
QAD HD
Slick Tricks up front

2010 Mathews DXT
52lbs @29"
Gold Tip velocity 55/75 340gr
Trophy ridge V3
QAD HD
Razortricks or Ramcats up front

Havent chrono'd either but their both "killers"!!!


----------



## CassGA

2010 Mathews Z7
65 lbs
29" draw
392 gr arrow total weight
292 fps


----------



## swamp

2009 Bowtech Sniper        
31" draw
65lbs
422 grain Victory V3 300s
282fps

2010 Bowtech Destroyer 340
31" draw          
65lbs
31" draw              
422 grain Victory V3 300s                                   
300fps

Both have 100 grain tips and broadheads.


----------



## alligood729

jeffersonbigbuck said:


> 2009 Hoyt AM 32
> 70lbs @29"
> Beman MFX 410gr
> Trophy ridge V5
> QAD HD
> Slick Tricks up front
> 
> 2010 Mathews DXT
> 52lbs @29"
> Gold Tip velocity 55/75 340gr
> Trophy ridge V3
> QAD HD
> Razortricks or Ramcats up front
> 
> Havent chrono'd either but their both "killers"!!!



Killers....that's all that matters!!!!


----------



## Booner Killa

I'll play along.....09 HOYT AM 32
70 lb w/ 29"
Easton Lightspeed 400 totaling out at 390 gr
She's right around 310 fps


----------



## Bow Only

Mathews SwitchBack
67 lbs
28 inch draw

I don't remember my arrow weight or when I chrono'ed it last, but if it's shooting 275 fps, it would be a miracle.


----------



## alligood729

Bow Only said:


> Mathews SwitchBack
> 67 lbs
> 28 inch draw
> 
> I don't remember my arrow weight or when I chrono'ed it last, but if it's shooting 275 fps, it would be a miracle.



It seems to be working tho.....


----------



## Just 1 More

K&K Vengeance
30"
70#
HT-2 400gr
314fps


----------



## 4x4

08 Diamond "The Rock"
27"-70#
289 fps
CarbonExpress Aramids
Muzzy 3 blade


----------



## C Cape

PSE DS Evo
27.5" - 60#
Victory VForce HV 350's @ 326 Gr
312 FPS


----------



## XJfire75

Bowtech Swat w/ Elite Rev cams

28.5"/56lbs with 335 gr arrow 286 for ASA. 400gr HT-1 and 65lbs around same speed. 

IBO on the Frankenbow is about 333. Not bad for a first time cam swap and eyeballing the string lengths. Shot my best ASA round with it in April. 

Has 33.75" ATA 6.75" BH and a great draw and SOLID wall. Love it. 


Maitland Retribution 28.5"/60lbs 335gr arrow 275. Speed cam conversion coming that'll put it to same speed as my Swat.


----------



## kingfish

1991 PSE Machflite 4 Overdraw
31 inch draw length
28 inch 2218 Aluminum Gamegetters 
4 blade Muzzy 115 grains
55 lb draw
One sight pin

Don't know any of the cool details other then if he is 17 yards or closer I'm MONEY !!

Kingfish


----------



## alligood729

kingfish said:


> 1991 PSE Machflite 4 Overdraw
> 31 inch draw length
> 28 inch 2218 Aluminum Gamegetters
> 4 blade Muzzy 115 grains
> 55 lb draw
> 
> Don't know any of the cool details other then if he is 17 yards or closer I'm MONEY !!
> 
> Kingfish


----------



## stringmusic

2007 Switchback XT(lefty)
29'- 70 pds
Gold tip 5575 hunters
3 blade muzzy's 100 grain
285 FPS
Fruit of the loom underwear


----------



## killNgrill

09 elite z28
27" @ 71lbs
Axis nano 400s
Slick trick mags
280fps


----------



## alligood729

Just 1 More said:


> K&K Vengeance
> 30"
> 70#
> HT-2 400gr
> 314fps



That's kinda slow ain't it........

(couldn't help it Frank....)


----------



## Just 1 More

alligood729 said:


> That's kinda slow ain't it........
> 
> (couldn't help it Frank....)



 i think 314fps  is pretty fast


----------



## hound dog

07 PSE X 6" Brace
26" draw
60lb
340gr arrow
297fps


----------



## Bell_Man

Swamp


you will be underspined if you change to 350's


----------



## short stop

Ima  just use a  wooden stick  this yr ..   maybe I can  get lucky .  I heard that  deer  are very hard to kill .. but Im gonna give it a whirl .


----------



## alligood729

short stop said:


> Ima  just use a  wooden stick  this yr ..   maybe I can  get lucky .  I heard that  deer  are very hard to kill .. but Im gonna give it a whirl .



SON!! Where you been? Hope all is good with you. Yeah, maybe you will get the hang of shooting a deer one day.....


----------



## boothy

Switchback xt
28"
73lbs 
420 gr
270 fps


----------



## Pointpuller

Hoyt Katera XL 2008.
29" draw
68lbs. draw weight
475 gr. arrow with BH.(Full metal jacket 340's, Muzzy Phantom 125's)
263 fps.
Its not a burner but boy is it accurate and its a penetrating machine!!!


----------



## Buckhead

2009 PSE Xforce GX
29" draw
65 lbs
340 grain arrow
327 fps


----------



## swamp

Bell_Man said:


> Swamp
> 
> 
> you will be underspined if you change to 350's



Thanks Bell Man, 

I need to call you and order some more anyway with the wraps we talked about!


----------



## Cam Lean

2010 Bowtech Destroyer
 65lbs
30" draw
Gold Tip Kinetic pro 300 460 grains
Grim Reaper heads 
285 fps
Ripcord Rest
Black gold Ascent sight
Tight Spot Quiver

2008 Bowtech Guardian
30" draw
65lbs
270 fps


----------



## kevincox

Bowtech Destroyer
29 inch draw
65lbs, 402 grain arrow, New Revolution rest
310 Fps
Best bow Ive ever shot


----------



## string music

Strother SX-1
29/70  380 Grains
315 fps.


----------



## matthewsman

*07 x force hf*

28.5 draw, 70 lbs 100 gr. rage ...328 fps with epics...


----------



## SGaither

Bowtech Extreme VFT
27" @ 70 lbs
Slinging 360 grain lightspeed 400
100 grain slick trick
290 fps


----------



## lungbuster123

lungbuster123 said:


> 2010 Elite Judge (ninja)
> 29" draw
> 65lbs
> Harvest Time HT-2's (370 grains)
> HHA OL-5500
> QAD HD
> Stokerized 10"
> Slick Trick's or Grim Reaper's up front
> 
> 
> She's on her way so I havent gotten to chrono it yet, but ill update with speed's when I know.




Getting a constant 303 out of the Judge.


----------



## alligood729

I did some adjusting yesterday.....cranked the Evo to 61lbs, shooting a 345 grain arrow, 27" draw, 300fps even..
Took them big ole 5" vanes off and refletched with 2" blazer x vanes..


----------



## aligator

2011 Maitland Zeus Black
HHA 5519
QAD HD
27"-55#
Easton Light Speed 400
Poston Stab


----------



## muzzy17is

09 Bowtech 82  Airborn
29 inch draw
65 lbs
Easton Excel w/ 100 grain points
Haven't chronographed it yet but I know it's fast!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Piece of wood with a string tied to it, made in my shed with a drawknife, farrier's rasp, and scraper. 58# @ 26"

River cane shafts with sharp pointy rocks fastened to one end with pine pitch and deer sinew. Wild turkey feathers tied to the other end with deer sinew. Self nocks. 600+ grains.

About 150 fps.

Will kill critters just fine.


----------



## alligood729

NCHillbilly said:


> Piece of wood with a string tied to it, made in may shed with a drawknife, farrier's rasp, and scraper. 58# @ 26"
> 
> River cane shafts with sharp pointy rocks fastened to one end with pine pitch and deer sinew. Wild turkey feathers tied to the other end with deer sinew. Self nocks. 600+ grains.
> 
> About 150 fps.
> 
> Will kill critters just fine.


----------



## 3Dshooter

*Pse*

Vendetta xl
30" dl
60 lbs.
Victory V-force 350's (390 gr.)
290 fps
smooth draw and quiet!!!!!
Waiting on some HT-1's should be able
to get 300 fps out of it with them...


----------



## lungbuster123

3Dshooter said:


> Vendetta xl
> 30" dl
> 60 lbs.
> Victory V-force 350's (390 gr.)
> 290 fps
> smooth draw and quiet!!!!!
> Waiting on some HT-1's should be able
> to get 300 fps out of it with them...



Which outsert's did you go with?


----------



## rellis84

PSE X Force
29" draw
64# draw
Can't chrono until my shoulder feels better then I can shoot again. 
Beman MFX 388 gr total weight


----------



## jamie1231

2011 Mathews Z7 Xtreme
26.5" draw
73lb pull
Easton Flatline 400
100 gr G5 Montec and Grim Reapers
last chrono was 295


----------



## Mountain Man2

Bear Carnage
29" 70#
406 gr st axis arrow
309fps


----------



## nhancedsvt

2011 Obsession SS
67lbs@28.5"
400gr Victory V6s
272fps


----------



## bowkill7

X-force super short gx, 58 lbs, 29 in draw, easton axis 500, 100 gr.  4 blade muzzy, blazer vanes and 3 in. wrap, nockturnal lighted nock, total arrow weight 385 grains.  310 to 312 fps. average.   Sighted in dead on at 25 yds is good plus or minus one inch 0 to 35 yards.  Hi David, from the pse brotherhood.  Thats called hittin em where it Hoyts, or my favorite, catch that if you can!!! just pickin on the dark side of course.


----------



## alligood729

bowkill7 said:


> X-force super short gx, 58 lbs, 29 in draw, easton axis 500, 100 gr.  4 blade muzzy, blazer vanes and 3 in. wrap, nockturnal lighted nock, total arrow weight 385 grains.  310 to 312 fps. average.   Sighted in dead on at 25 yds is good plus or minus one inch 0 to 35 yards.  Hi David, from the pse brotherhood.  Thats called hittin em where it Hoyts, or my favorite, catch that if you can!!! just pickin on the dark side of course.



Hey Timbo, yours is just deadly, fast don't matter....


----------



## zach puckett

2007 fred bear lights out
300 fps 
67lbs
27" beman ics arrows
100 grain wasp sst boss broad head
gets the job done shoots good at 60 yards
and very inexpensive paid 400 for the bow brand new


----------



## OntarioArch

2010 Strother Infinity
60-70#
27.5" draw length
Easton Axis Nano's 28"
Slick trick Mags


----------



## henryjoe

highcountry speed pro    29 1/2 draw  muzzy 90 grain     350 grain arrow  326 fps


----------



## finnhunter

2010 Darton Pro 3800
65 lbs - 28" DL
Red Fury 27" - 447 grains - 281 fps
Beman MFX 400 - 412 grains - 291 fps


----------



## kcausey

2007 Drenalin@29"-64lbs
365gr victory V3 350
100gr ramcats
296fps and you won't hear it go off from 20 yards.

Traded the allegiance for a 2011 CRX32....Don't know anything about it yet.

Ally was 29"@63lbs...same 365gr arrow at 294fps


----------



## Stingray23

2011 Bowtech Assassin
27.5 draw length
65lbs

333fps as I'm told, shot it twice, loved it and bought it


----------



## kcausey

Stingray23 said:


> 2011 Bowtech Assassin
> 27.5 draw length
> 65lbs
> 
> 333fps as I'm told, shot it twice, loved it and bought it



That's the ibo speed brother....it ain't in the neighborhood of 333 with a hunting arrow


----------



## Stingray23

FPS, IBO... it's still plenty fast and super quiet and smooth. I loved the way it shot and for the price...no brainer! IMO


----------



## byrdman68

2011 Bowtech Destroyer 350
29" Draw
72#
366 gr. Gold Tip XT Hunter
335 fps

Tack Driver!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

2010 bear attack
29" draw
71lbs
356 gr gold tips
qad ultra rest hdx
never checked the speed what ya'll think it will do?


----------



## Taylor Co.

pasinthrough said:


> I shot a 100 grain field tip out of my Obsession this afternoon.  Got 647 out of it.  Is that fast enough??
> 
> 
> 
> It was tough to get it tuned, but man, it's fast!


----------



## Taylor Co.

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> 2010 bear attack
> 29" draw
> 71lbs
> 356 gr gold tips
> qad ultra rest hdx
> never checked the speed what ya'll think it will do?



310-315


----------



## larrypeters83

mathews monster 7.0 (in my avatar)
gold tip pro-hunter
29" draw
60lbs
quad ultrarest
hha optimizer single pin sight
octane / fuse frank-stabilizer
trufire t-handle release
g5 peep
dead end string stop
100grain 2 blade rage
**306fps on chrono


bartle doo.


----------



## OCGoalie2008

2011 Mathews MR6
75lbs, 28"
Quest Thumper HD arrows- 475gr
323fps 
HD Armortech Pro sight, QAD HD drop away
Archery Traditions custom 452X 3 color strings


----------



## albaraptor

2009 PSE X force SS
26" draw
60 lb
25" carbon fury arrows
100 grain ramcats
Whisker biscuit
Impact archery sights


----------



## dhardegree

Got some good speed out of a 2011 EVO @ 30"/70lb with a 350 gr. Maxima 350... 336 fps.  Gonna double check that tomorrow and do some playing around.


----------



## Gut_Pile

2011 PSE Vendetta XL
28" draw
60#'s
HHA Optimizer Lite
Whisker Biscuit Rest
PSE Raven 200's w/ wrap and blazers, 100gr ramcats (360gr total weight)
Have not crono'd but I'm guessing somewhere around 270-280fps


----------



## bowshooter84

*specs*

bowtech 82nd airborne
27 @65
400 grain arrrow
308 fps not thats smokin for short draw


----------



## kcausey

I need to get ahold of some of yall's chronos....lol. good lord, I mean, stretching the truth is one thing....


----------



## Just 1 More

kcausey said:


> I need to get ahold of some of yall's chronos....lol. good lord, I mean, stretching the truth is one thing....


----------



## Skyjacker

2010 New Breed Genetix
28" draw
60 lbs pull
399 grains total arrow weight
290 fps


----------



## dhardegree

dhardegree said:


> Got some good speed out of a 2011 EVO @ 30"/70lb with a 350 gr. Maxima 350... 336 fps.  Gonna double check that tomorrow and do some playing around.



I made a mistake.  30"/70lb with a 350 gr. Maxima 250.  Shot 340 fps.  Believe what you want, but I shot it today!  The 385 gr. 350 shot 299 fps.


----------



## Skyjacker

dhardegree said:


> I made a mistake.  30"/70lb with a 350 gr. Maxima 250.  Shot 340 fps.  Believe what you want, but I shot it today!  The 385 gr. 350 shot 299 fps.



You do realize that you are saying your first set up is almost shooting 90 ft lbs of kinetic energy and your heavier set up shot 15 ft. lbs less?  

Don't worry, you got good company. OCGoalie is saying his bow shoots 110 ft lbs of kinetic energy.  Apparently Zeus himself made that bow.


----------



## Skyjacker

Guys let me explain my earlier post.  In most African states they require 80 ft lbs of kinetic energy with a 700 grain arrow&broadhead weight to legally hunt elephants.  You need over 70 ft. lbs of kinetic energy to successfully kill a cape bufallo.  

you only need roughly 25 ft lbs  of kinetic energy to kill a white tail.  

Little background, the faster your bow shoots, typically the less arrow/broadhead weight you are carrying.  kinetic energy is a good way to determine how much an arrow can PENETRATE an animal and PENETRATION not speed is the factor that kills.  Although some sacrifice Kinetic Energy for speed because speed has its advantages in that you don't want game detecting (jumping) the shot.  

A 700 grain arrow to shoot 80 ft. lbs needs to be traveling at 227 fps.  Not very fast.  But the arrow weight is so much that its going to penetrate much more than my set up which is almost a 400 grain arrow shooting 285 fps.  

So when you post your specs on your bow: speed and arrow/broadhead weight, its easy to determine the kinetic energy you are shooting.  Under the same bow set up, all things being equal, its virtually impossible to lighten your arrow weight by 35 grains yet increase your kinetic energy by 15 ft. lbs.  It just doesn't work that way.  

I have yet to hear of a bow set up that shoots 110 ft. lbs of kinetic energy. It may be possible to shoot that much KE with today's bows, but not with a 475 grain arrow.  Even if this was a typo and the bow shot a 375 grain arrow, to achieve over 85 ft. lbs of kinetic energy is possible, but crazy if you consider a bow outrigged (stabilizers, silencers, rests, etc) for hunting deer.  Its just extremely far far fetched.  

The IBO listed speed of your bow is not what it shoots after you've rigged it up with your 375 grain arrow and all the bow trimmings.  If you are shooting a 375 grain arrow over 300 fps, that is a VERY fast set up.  The top speed bows on the market may not achieve this.


----------



## dhardegree

Skyjacker said:


> You do realize that you are saying your first set up is almost shooting 90 ft lbs of kinetic energy and your heavier set up shot 15 ft. lbs less?
> 
> Don't worry, you got good company. OCGoalie is saying his bow shoots 110 ft lbs of kinetic energy.  Apparently Zeus himself made that bow.



I just saying what the chrono read.  The 350 gr arrow shot 340 fps.  I find your comment @ KE in the later post interesting & plan to look more up on the topic.  But, until I know more about it I can't comment.  All I know is that the heavier (385 gr) arrow was 41 fps slower.  I know penetration is key, but just like with guys and cars you may not drive "all out" all the time, but every now and then you want to see what it does when you open it up!

What formula are you using to compute KE?


----------



## Skyjacker

dhardegree said:


> I just saying what the chrono read.  The 350 gr arrow shot 340 fps.  I find your comment @ KE in the later post interesting & plan to look more up on the topic.  But, until I know more about it I can't comment.  All I know is that the heavier (385 gr) arrow was 41 fps slower.  I know penetration is key, but just like with guys and cars you may not drive "all out" all the time, but every now and then you want to see what it does when you open it up!
> 
> What formula are you using to compute KE?



There's only one formula to use.  But to make it simple for you, go here:

http://www.huntonly.com/kinetic_energy_cal.php

You may want a new chronometer.


----------



## kcausey

dhardegree said:


> I made a mistake.  30"/70lb with a 350 gr. Maxima 250.  Shot 340 fps.  Believe what you want, but I shot it today!  The 385 gr. 350 shot 299 fps.



I know nothing about an evo, but if it's anything.like an XF then those numbers are believable.  I had a 2008 hf6 that spit a 365 gr arrow out at 333, 29" 71lbs.
I do, however think something is a miss....35 grains ain't gonna kill 41fps. Mine would shoot a 410gr at 307. With a bow like that 5gr usually means 2fps give or take. 

These short draw numbers are killing me though.


----------



## kcausey

I believe the Goalie's miners would be close to right with a 375gr arrow....he did say 75lb bow. That would make it 5gr per pound.  Take away two inches for the 28" draw, and it was likely a bare string reading....it's not impossible.  

But no one is gonna convince me a 27", 65lb bow is shooting a 400gr arrow at 308.


----------



## alligood729

kcausey said:


> I know nothing about an evo, but if it's anything.like an XF then those numbers are believable.  I had a 2008 hf6 that spit a 365 gr arrow out at 333, 29" 71lbs.
> I do, however think something is a miss....35 grains ain't gonna kill 41fps. Mine would shoot a 410gr at 307. With a bow like that 5gr usually means 2fps give or take.
> 
> These short draw numbers are killing me though.





kcausey said:


> I believe the Goalie's miners would be close to right with a 375gr arrow....he did say 75lb bow. That would make it 5gr per pound.  Take away two inches for the 28" draw, and it was likely a bare string reading....it's not impossible.
> 
> But no one is gonna convince me a 27", 65lb bow is shooting a 400gr arrow at 308.



My short draw Evo is doing pretty good, 27", 61lbs and 345gr arrow at 300, but 308 for a 400gr arrow at 65lbs is a great number if it will do that. I can get 308 or so with a 300gr arrow out of the Evo. 
I do know of a bow shooting the same 345gr arrow, 308fps at 58lbs and 29".


----------



## killitgrillit

2011 darton pro 3800
 58 pounds
29" draw
 425gr gold tip kinetics
 284fps


----------



## OCGoalie2008

2011 Mathews MR6
75lbs, 28"
Quest Thumper HD arrows- 450gr
295fps 
HD Armortech Pro sight, QAD HD drop away
Archery Traditions custom 452X 3 color strings

Ok. I went to work this morning to rechrono and check all my numbers. As was said earlier, the 475 was a typo. I shot a 375 arrow my first day. The bow still shoots that arrow at 319fps after I added 4 monkey tails to the string. So that number is true. I then went ahead and chronographed my hunting setup which is a Quest Archery Thumper HD with a 125gr tip weighing in a 450gr. The bow shot it at 295fps. These should be a bit more believable than a 475 at 323fps. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## dhardegree

Skyjacker said:


> There's only one formula to use.  But to make it simple for you, go here:
> 
> http://www.huntonly.com/kinetic_energy_cal.php
> 
> You may want a new chronometer.



I plugged the numbers in and you were correct, close to 90 ft/lbs of KE with the numbers I got.  I will try the chrono again and try to document using photos or video.  Maybe the chrono is off, I don't know, but it's the only one we have.


----------



## kcausey

killitgrillit said:


> 2011 darton pro 3800
> 58 pounds
> 29" draw
> 425gr gold tip kinetics
> 284fps



That Pro 3800 is probably the fastest and most forgiving bow made, pound for pound. It's a bad machine.


----------



## dhardegree

I'm gonna tuck my tail and tell you the chrono isn't consistent and was having trouble with the readings.  Even after changing batteries.  I will check it on another one.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick

Pse evo 29.5 draw and 74 lbs
380 gr arrow at 316-318 numerous times


----------



## Skyjacker

Like I said, if you got a total arrow weight at 375 + grains and you are shooting close or over 300 fps, your bow is a speed demon.  I can get my bow to shoot in excess of 330 fps, but I give up SIGNIFICANT arrow mass and my kinetic energy actually decreases.  

Most top of the line hunting bows don't have an IBO speed above 350.  Like the Bow Tech Destroyer I think is one of the fastest bows on the market and its top IBO is 350 fps.  To achieve that, there was probably minimal accessories on the bow (think fall away rest if that) AND the arrow weight was probably in the neighborhood of 275-300 grains.

To say you are shooting over 375 grains and consistently over 310 fps, I'd think that the chronometer needs to be checked because something is fishy.  Like I said a few posts back, if you have a 375 grain + arrow set up and you shoot over 300 fps.  You have an absolutely BAD MAMMA JAMMA bow set up.

If you are over 310, or even 320..  well...  its harder for me to believe that.  You'd be amazed with how many people I've seen state that they shoot over 320 fps only to find out they shoot 280fps.  And that is STILL very fast.  

My cousin shoot a Matthews Z7 and his set up is similar to mine, and his bow is 10 fps slower.  Yet before we put his bow on the chronometer he stated he was over 320fps.  He honestly thought his bow had gotten slower since he bought it.  Its always been that slow once you outfit your bow with all kinds of accessories and then shoot a much heavier arrow than what the IBO speed was calculated with.


----------



## lungbuster123

Skyjacker said:


> Most top of the line hunting bows don't have an IBO speed above 350.  Like the Bow Tech Destroyer I think is one of the fastest bows on the market and its top IBO is 350 fps.  To achieve that, there was probably minimal accessories on the bow (think fall away rest if that) AND the arrow weight was probably in the neighborhood of 275-300 grains.





Beside's a peep, loop, and string siliencer's what do accessories have to do with speed? IBO is measured at 30" and 70lbs with a 350 grain arrow...the 350 FPS on the D350 was achieved at those spec's. That bow shooting a 275-300 grain arrow would probably explode, but it would really be slinging an arrow we'll over the 350 IBO.


----------



## OCGoalie2008

I will shoot my bow through any chrono but mine reads what it does. (That is not a challenge to anyone, I am just stating that I have done this not once, or twice but over 10 shots with each arrow to make sure my readings are consistent.  I believe it to be true.) The Destroyer 350 is not the fastest. In IBO terms the Monster 6 is 354, the monster 5 is 360+, and the PSE omen pro is 366. Now IBO is NOT at 70lbs. ATA scale which Hoyt uses is. IBO allows 82lb limbs, 30in draw, 29in arrow, and 5gr per pound of draw weight. They also allow NO accesories of any kind on the bow. It is shot with a machine off of a special rest. There are no string silencers, dampeners, sights, peeps, or stabs allowed. ATA scale is better because it uses 70lbs giving you a truer reading. Read all reviews and you will see that Mathews and Bowtechs usually run 20fps slower than stated where Hoyts run maybe 2 to 3fps slower. My bow is IBO at 354. I am shooting 319 with it decked out using 375gr arrow at 75lbs. That means that I lost 35fps over specs. Does that mean that the bow slowed down? No, it means the IBO system is slightly flawed but a bow shooting 320 with an IBO of 354 is no less believable than a bow IBO at 310 shooting 270.


----------



## alligood729

B Kirkpatrick said:


> Pse evo 29.5 draw and 74 lbs
> 380 gr arrow at 316-318 numerous times


Of that, I have no doubt. If I can get 300fps at 61lbs and a 345 gr arrow, I'm sure you can get that, I know you....lol


Skyjacker said:


> Like I said, if you got a total arrow weight at 375 + grains and you are shooting close or over 300 fps, your bow is a speed demon.  I can get my bow to shoot in excess of 330 fps, but I give up SIGNIFICANT arrow mass and my kinetic energy actually decreases.
> 
> Most top of the line hunting bows don't have an IBO speed above 350.  Like the Bow Tech Destroyer I think is one of the fastest bows on the market and its top IBO is 350 fps.  To achieve that, there was probably minimal accessories on the bow (think fall away rest if that) AND the arrow weight was probably in the neighborhood of 275-300 grains.
> 
> To say you are shooting over 375 grains and consistently over 310 fps, I'd think that the chronometer needs to be checked because something is fishy.  Like I said a few posts back, if you have a 375 grain + arrow set up and you shoot over 300 fps.  You have an absolutely BAD MAMMA JAMMA bow set up.
> 
> If you are over 310, or even 320..  well...  its harder for me to believe that.  You'd be amazed with how many people I've seen state that they shoot over 320 fps only to find out they shoot 280fps.  And that is STILL very fast.
> 
> My cousin shoot a Matthews Z7 and his set up is similar to mine, and his bow is 10 fps slower.  Yet before we put his bow on the chronometer he stated he was over 320fps.  He honestly thought his bow had gotten slower since he bought it.  Its always been that slow once you outfit your bow with all kinds of accessories and then shoot a much heavier arrow than what the IBO speed was calculated with.



There are several bows that will sling a 375gr arrow at 300+....of course I'm partial to my PSE's, but the Omen Pro will most definitely push an arrow of that weight over 300fps. If it will IBO a 350gr arrow at 366, I don't think it would have any trouble pushing 25 more grains at 320 or so, even with the string full... When I get my new Omen, I'll make sure I post what I get at 27" and 60lbs.....


----------



## red tail

Slow,
Heavy,
loud


----------



## alligood729

red tail said:


> Slow,
> Heavy,
> loud


----------



## alligood729

You guys know I started this whole thread just to mess with Frank and all that hoopla about Derik's bow....

Didn't know it would ramble on like this. Interesting reading tho,

Here's another simple formula for KE....
speedxspeedxmass(arrow weight) divided by 450240

Mine would be 300x300x345=31050000 div by 450240=68.96 ftlbs of KE...I think I'll be fine...


----------



## B Kirkpatrick

Skyjacker, I have shot my evo through a few different "chronometers" and stay the same thing with all the acc on the bow. Im pulling a lot of weight with little effort and shooting a fairly light arrow so how hard is that to understand.  I say lets end all the bickering and everyone on here get together in one place at one time and shoot through a chrono and see who has a BAD MAMMA JAMA set up.  Actually wanted to get together last year with everyone before hunting season to put some names with faces and trade stories, I think it would be a good time.


----------



## Skyjacker

lungbuster123 said:


> Beside's a peep, loop, and string siliencer's what do accessories have to do with speed? IBO is measured at 30" and 70lbs with a 350 grain arrow...the 350 FPS on the D350 was achieved at those spec's. That bow shooting a 275-300 grain arrow would probably explode, but it would really be slinging an arrow we'll over the 350 IBO.



This is why I like this site.  Learn something new all the time.  I got my info from a guy who sets up bows in an archery shop.  He was telling me that certain accessories slow down a bow.  I thought he was the one who told me that an IBO speed was achieved at 250 grains.  Maybe I misunderstood.  

I've always been enthralled with Kinetic Energy being the best measurement of penetration.  After running calculation after calculation, I pretty much came to the conclusion that any bow shooting over 85 ft lbs is a monster.  

Here's another calculator I found online. This one takes into consideration draw weight and poundage.  Very interesting.  

If you plug in my bow's IBO speed, plus my 28" draw and 60 lbs it cranks out 288 fps.  I had 290.  Pretty darn close. This is probably the most accurate calculator for all the set ups listed.

http://www.stickemarchery.com/stickemcart/archery-calculators.aspx

I take back a lot of what I said.  Bottom line is my calculations never took into account the draw weight of the string and that obviously plays a huge role in increasing your KE.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Skyjacker said:


> This is why I like this site.  Learn something new all the time.  I got my info from a guy who sets up bows in an archery shop.  He was telling me that certain accessories slow down a bow.  I thought he was the one who told me that an IBO speed was achieved at 250 grains.  Maybe I misunderstood.
> 
> I've always been enthralled with Kinetic Energy being the best measurement of penetration.  After running calculation after calculation, I pretty much came to the conclusion that any bow shooting over 85 ft lbs is a monster.
> 
> Here's another calculator I found online. This one takes into consideration draw weight and poundage.  Very interesting.
> 
> If you plug in my bow's IBO speed, plus my 28" draw and 60 lbs it cranks out 288 fps.  I had 290.  Pretty darn close. This is probably the most accurate calculator for all the set ups listed.
> 
> http://www.stickemarchery.com/stickemcart/archery-calculators.aspx
> 
> I take back a lot of what I said.  Bottom line is my calculations never took into account the draw weight of the string and that obviously plays a huge role in increasing your KE.



Anything you put on the string will slow the bow down, but it may not be much. Stuff like string silencers and bowjax will slow it down more than a loop though. 

Here's a link that explains the differences between AMO and IBO. IBO is measured at 70lbs with a 30" draw and shooting a 350gr arrow (5gr per inch of draw).


----------



## Big Doe Down

2008 Hoyt Avenger
27in Draw
60lb Draw Weight
375 total arrow weight
305 fps


----------



## nhancedsvt

Big Doe Down said:


> 2008 Hoyt Avenger
> 27in Draw
> 60lb Draw Weight
> 375 total arrow weight
> 305 fps



Is that chrono'ed or IBO? If that was on a chrono then your bow is smoking fast! I think IBO on them was somewhere around 310


----------



## alligood729

Big Doe Down said:


> 2008 Hoyt Avenger
> 27in Draw
> 60lb Draw Weight
> 375 total arrow weight
> 305 fps



That one I'd have to see....not saying you didn't get that speed, but I just want to watch!


----------



## Pointpuller

It just never ends............................................................................
.......................................................................................................................................................  the exaggeration that is.....or is it just guessing?


----------



## OCGoalie2008

IBO standards are a minimum of 70lbs; not exactly 70lbs. They are allowed up to 82lbs for testing but still under the 5gr per pound stipulation. Understand that just because a bow is not offered in 82lbs does not mean the company didn't have a limb set just for the ibo testing. This is common practice. ATA REQUIRES 70lbs. You can read many articles on the IBO vs ATA argument.


----------



## kcausey

IT'S A FREAKIN' CHRONOGRAPH!

I just got my hands on my Destroyer 350 and I promise you at 65-67lbs it's shooting my 383gr victorys well over 300.....I'd guess 310-312.

Skyjacker, there's a ton of factors you're not factoring, I.e. draw weight and draw length.


----------



## Dyrewulf

Hoyt UltraTec: 29" - 65# with a Spott-Hogg Hogg It sight, whisker biscuit rest, scott release and Maxis Blue Streak 350's. Haven't chronographed it yet, but it's my hunting bow at this point.

Back up bow: Hoyt PowerTec 29" - 65" with a True-Glo sight, whisker biscuit rest, scott release, and Maxis Blue Streak 350's.

I plan on using Muzzy 100 grain broadheads, though after some tuning/testing I might use 125 Thunderheads, I've got plenty of both.  

I may be selling both setups soon, leaning towards a new PSE or BowTech Invasion.


----------



## kcausey

D350. 29" 65lbs, 383gr arrow.....310fps


----------



## Jim Thompson

red tail said:


> Slow,
> Heavy,
> loud



yeah but its fionally proved itself to be a killer...so alls good


----------



## mallardk

2011 obsession ss
65#@27.5 draw
hha sight
qad rest
Victory Vap arrows
100 gr mx3 muzzy
fps? find out tomorrow when i pick her up.

Backup
Diamond Black Ice flx
70# @ 27 draw
Apex sight
qad rest
Easton n fused arrows

Gator killer
PSE Baby G force
70# @ 27 draw
no sights
Fish hook rest, muzzy
muzzy gator getter kit


----------



## larrypeters83

kcausey said:


> IT'S A FREAKIN' CHRONOGRAPH!



werd.


----------



## Fatboy

68" 62#@30" Northern Mist Shelton
Cedar arrow
Dacron string
190gr Ribtek broadhead
arrow weight about 750grs
It's the bow in my avatar.


----------



## Just 1 More

Skyjacker said:


> To say you are shooting over 375 grains and consistently over 310 fps, I'd think that the chronometer needs to be checked because something is fishy.  Like I said a few posts back, if you have a 375 grain + arrow set up and you shoot over 300 fps.  You have an absolutely BAD MAMMA JAMMA bow set up.
> .



My 2007 Elite ENVY w/400grn arrow @ 70# 30" shoots 311fps 
2011 K&K Vengeance , same specs, same arrow @ 308fps
thats loaded strings full hunting set up


----------



## kcausey

Just 1 More said:


> My 2007 Elite ENVY w/400grn arrow @ 70# 30" shoots 311fps
> 2011 K&K Vengeance , same specs, same arrow @ 308fps
> thats loaded strings full hunting set up



Mine too.  While the drenalin is butter-smooth drawing, I believe I shoot the Destroyer better.


----------



## Flaustin1

52" AMO Damon-Howatt Mamba, 50# @ 28", Dacron string, homemade leather rest and sideplate, 192Fps with GT Traditionals and 175 gr. Zwickey Deltas.


----------



## BigCountry19

2011 Z7Magnum
30" draw 64# (70# max by Sept....still re-cooping from shoulder surgery)
402 gr carbon express maxima's
100 gr T-3 broadheads
QAD Pro Ultra Rest
Mathew's Arrow Web Quiver
Stokerized SS1 and 7 in Concealment Hunter
Carter Whisper Release
296 fps


----------



## riskyb

2010 hoyt maxxis 31 30"draw goldtip xt hunter 383grttl 70lb no chrono yet
limb driver pro 
5 .019 pin armortech micr adjust
fuse quiver and stabilizer
100gr tekan
killing time or what ever is movin


----------



## hogman1

2010 Elite GT500 Ninja
29 inches
70 LBS
QAD ultra rest HD
Victory V-force @ 410 Grains with 100 grn FP
Crono @ 307 FPS


----------



## bullgator

Athens Afflixtion
35"ata  6.5" bh
68#
28.5"
AAE pro Drop rest
Axcel Armortech Pro w/7 .010' pins 
Gold Tip Pro Hunter 7595
100 gr. Ramcats
390 gr total weight
311 fps


----------



## Dyrewulf

Update: I'm now shooting a Bowtech Specialist at 29.5" with 31" Maxima Blue Streak arrows (roughly 385 grains w/inserts and field points) and pushing in the 265 fps range at 58#.


----------



## Dyrewulf

[URL="http://www.bowtecharchery.com/#/productBreakdown?r=products_products&i=8"]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Michaelp

Bowtech assassin......60.5lbs, 30" draw, 29 1/16" 376 grain Easton DOA threw one 300 even today at Gables on the chrono. 

Previously spit the same arrow out at 297 with the hostage rest that comes with the bow, added an apache drop away and got 300even.

I am very pleased as I am not a speed freak. I am getting very good KE as well. If I really wanted to chase some speed I could lighten that arrow way up, but I actually may add 25 or 50 to the front end.


----------



## kcausey

Michaelp said:


> Bowtech assassin......60.5lbs, 30" draw, 29 1/16" 376 grain Easton DOA threw one 300 even today at Gables on the chrono.
> 
> Previously spit the same arrow out at 297 with the hostage rest that comes with the bow, added an apache drop away and got 300even.
> 
> I am very pleased as I am not a speed freak. I am getting very good KE as well. If I really wanted to chase some speed I could lighten that arrow way up, but I actually may add 25 or 50 to the front end.



Best bow of 2011 for the price. I bought my wife a heartbreaker....fastest 7" bow i have seen pound for pound.


----------



## 3darcher

1988 Proline Point Blank
2213 xx75
4 inch overdraw
James Greene Gator Jaw release
game getter stabilizer
game tracker retrevial system
pse mongoose sight w p dot pins
2 inch groups at 50 yards


----------



## Taylor Co.

3darcher said:


> 1988 Proline Point Blank
> 2213 xx75
> 4 inch overdraw
> James Greene Gator Jaw release
> game getter stabilizer
> game tracker retrevial system
> pse mongoose sight w p dot pins
> 2 inch groups at 50 yards


 I had one of those.


----------



## Michaelp

kcausey said:


> Best bow of 2011 for the price. I bought my wife a heartbreaker....fastest 7" bow i have seen pound for pound.



I have shot flagship bows my whole life, I actually walked into the shop intending to shoot the usual from all the big guys....actually watched a young lady shoot the heartbreaker through the chrono and heard how quite it was. 

Decided I would just throw one down range with the assassin. After 30 shots or so I paid the man and walked out. I know my draw helps, but 60lbs man, and I can push 300 with a legitimate hunting setup, no short brace etc...cannot beat it. i also saved myself about 600 dollars. I have since added the above mentioned apache and a different stab, but that is it.

Again, I am no speed freak, but if I can get some good speed and still be able to hold on target and draw easily...it is a win win I think.


----------



## ASH556

Finally got all dialed in:
2007 Archery Research AR-32 (308 IBO)
28.5" Draw, 67lb
QAD HDX
Sword Apex (0.10" pins)
Scott Little Goose release
Axion 6" Stab

Easton Lightspeed 400's (350grains)

280FPS through the Chrono


----------



## alligood729

3darcher said:


> 1988 Proline Point Blank
> 2213 xx75
> 4 inch overdraw
> James Greene Gator Jaw release
> game getter stabilizer
> game tracker retrevial system
> pse mongoose sight w p dot pins
> 2 inch groups at 50 yards



 Pictures please.....


----------



## 2wheelfoster

I going to go for a triple this year....
Kimsha Chesapeak Recurve @ 60 lbs with Easton Legacy 2117's and Zwicky Deltas up front at 170 gr. 

Bear Grizzly @ 50 lbs. with the same Easton's or GT 3555's and Bear Razor Heads

Alpine Silverado - 29.5" @ 62 lbs. Carbon Express Terminator Lite Hunters with Slick Tricks. It is shooting about 275 fps or so.


----------



## missalot

black creek banshee 3 piece long bow 60" 64#@28 .250 dangerous game full metal jacket 847 grain arrow..

hoyt crx or bow tech assassin havent made my mind  up yet ....


----------



## FishinMech

OCGoalie2008 said:


> I will shoot my bow through any chrono but mine reads what it does. (That is not a challenge to anyone, I am just stating that I have done this not once, or twice but over 10 shots with each arrow to make sure my readings are consistent.  I believe it to be true.) The Destroyer 350 is not the fastest. In IBO terms the Monster 6 is 354, the monster 5 is 360+, and the PSE omen pro is 366. Now IBO is NOT at 70lbs. ATA scale which Hoyt uses is. IBO allows 82lb limbs, 30in draw, 29in arrow, and 5gr per pound of draw weight. They also allow NO accesories of any kind on the bow. It is shot with a machine off of a special rest. There are no string silencers, dampeners, sights, peeps, or stabs allowed. ATA scale is better because it uses 70lbs giving you a truer reading. Read all reviews and you will see that Mathews and Bowtechs usually run 20fps slower than stated where Hoyts run maybe 2 to 3fps slower. My bow is IBO at 354. I am shooting 319 with it decked out using 375gr arrow at 75lbs. That means that I lost 35fps over specs. Does that mean that the bow slowed down? No, it means the IBO system is slightly flawed but a bow shooting 320 with an IBO of 354 is no less believable than a bow IBO at 310 shooting 270.



You sir need to read a little more all ibo is at 70lbs look at the birth certificate on a bt and you will see. And that 82lb is a crock of you know what.


----------



## trevman

09 pse xforce treestand

70 lb draw
29.5 inch draw length
Gold tip xt hunter arrows
325 fps


----------



## kcausey

FishinMech said:


> You sir need to read a little more all ibo is at 70lbs look at the birth certificate on a bt and you will see. And that 82lb is a crock of you know what.



IBO is 5 grains per pound at 30" draw.

80lb IBO would be a 400gr arrow
75lb IBO would be a 375gr arrow
60lb IBO would be a 300gr arrow

I've seen plenty of birth certificates on Bowtechs that read something over 70lbs....it's typically 1-2lbs over the max listed weight. i.e. "71lbs-355gr arrow-29"-329fps" for something like 101st airborne.


----------



## stick-n-string

Big Jim's thunder child
50#@26
125 muzzy buzzcut with 100g insert
bout 170 fps


----------



## deast1988

Hoyt vector 35
28.5in drawlength 
70lbs
Easton injexion 28ins long totaling  380grs finished weight with broad head 

Speed 297fps


----------



## Invasion1545

2011 Bowtech Invasion
28 in 65 lbs
5575 hunter goldtip
G5 t3 100 head. 

Best bow I have ever owned.


----------



## B Man

Hoyt alphamax 32
28" dl
70lbs.
386 gr. Victory v1 350's
288 fps


Strother Rush
28" dl
65lbs
391 gr Easton axis nano's
282 fps.

All shot with loaded string and whiskers on the string.


----------



## deerhunter5611

Bowtech Insanity CPX
Goldtip Velocity Pro 312 grains
27.5 inch draw
56lbs
300 fps


----------



## riskyb

2011 obsession ss 29/70 353 gr arrow312 fps


----------



## silentsteps

2011 PSE Omen Pro, 26.5-70lb -363gr @317fps


----------



## B Man

Thats a smoking rig silent step.  That puts your ibo at 357 fps not including accessories on the string worth a couple more fps.  That puts you in the wheel house of low 360's .   Smoking!


----------



## silentsteps

Yes sir ibo for the pro is 366fps


----------



## chad smith

2012 Diamond Outlaw 
32 inches axle to axle
28.5 draw length
7 inch brace height
66lbs draw weight
QAD pro 
5 pin trophy ridge hit man sight
80% let off
29 inch carbon express 330 grain at 310fps
IBO rating is up to 330 fps


----------



## PineThirty

Bowtech Invasion
29" 62lbs
415 grain Gold Tip Kinetic 
294fps


----------



## GADAWGS

2010 Hoyt Katera 
29" draw 
Easton Axis 340 
Killzone 100gr
277fps


----------



## watermedic

2011 PSE Vendetta XS

29.5 in draw 63 lbs.

Radial Weave 300

G5 T3 Broadhead 100 grn.

Total arrow weight is 394 grns.

307 fps.


----------



## Cab

2008 Bowtech Guardian
29" Draw length
60 lbs. Weight
290 FPS

And dead silent!!


----------

